# American Airlines Stops Hero Service Dog From Boarding Plane Home



## shepherds (Dec 23, 2009)

*









Shame on you, American Airlines – it sounds like the company is full of hot air when it comes to its pet-friendly travel policies. Axel, a service dog and newly crowned Hero Dog winner, was denied access to his flight home after the awards ceremony.*

Let’s award the prize for “sucking the life right out of a warm and fuzzy moment” to American Airlines for their short-sighted and arbitrary decision to ban a canine hero from his flight home.


Read the full article at petguide.com.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well. Someone will be losing their job.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Boycott American Airlines show your displeasure with your wallet. It's all they understand.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stupid airlines. I hope it didnot dampen their win.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope American Airlines is smart enough to step up and donate a hefty amount to K9's for Warriors.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It was one butthead employee.

Only takes one jerk who is on a power trip to make an entire company look bad.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Boo, American Airlines!


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

This would NOT have happened on Jet Blue. Very sad...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Such incidents are becoming increasingly common like the two seeing eye dogs and their owners who recently were also denied a return flight home.

It appears that part of the problem is the increasing number of dogs who are falsely presented as service dogs and then you have service dogs that are poorly selected and trained and have endangered the public. Businesses have been forced to become increasingly skeptical.


----------



## Murphsfromaz (Jul 1, 2015)

It doesn't matter what the Airline says. It's a federal law with the ADA. I have never been denied.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Murphsfromaz said:


> It doesn't matter what the Airline says. It's a federal law with the ADA. I have never been denied.



I think airlines are one of the few entities that are allowed to require a letter of proof.


----------



## Murphsfromaz (Jul 1, 2015)

Only if it is a non medical service dog. I call the ADA for the airlines every time I fly. They always have someone at security to pick me up and take me to the gate and all the way to my end point.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2015/...reventing-wounded-veteran-from-boarding-with/

Seems like a lame attempt at a PR apology. American Humane Association did significantly more.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Such incidents are becoming increasingly common like the two seeing eye dogs and their owners who recently were also denied a return flight home.
> 
> It appears that part of the problem is the increasing number of dogs who are falsely presented as service dogs and then you have service dogs that are poorly selected and trained and have endangered the public. Businesses have been forced to become increasingly skeptical.


I think this is a big problem contributing to the jaded reception of "therapy" dogs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

carmspack said:


> I think this is a big problem contributing to the jaded reception of "therapy" dogs.


The same does extend to service dogs as well.

"There is also NO governing body to legitimize service dogs or their trainers. Meaning there are no set standards for the training of dogs or the person training them. There are also no licenses or certifications."

"Sandy Fike-Boisvert, a doctoral student at Walden University working on her dissertation for her Phd in clinical psychology, is a clinician-trainer who prepares service dogs to assist veterans with disabilities. ... She herself knows personally how dangerous fake service dogs can be. She was mauled by a supposed service dog. After two weeks in the hospital she required a service dog of her own and the agency that had presumably trained the dog that mauled her had closed it doors and disappeared."

Fake service dogs cause real problems | News - Home


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Funny this came up. Just yesterday I was in the grocery store and there was an elderly woman with what appeared to be a middle aged daughter. Neither one had a visible handicap. They also had a 25-30 lb. dog with them (did not appear to be pure bred - not that that makes any difference). Dog had no vest identifying it as service or therapy dog and no harness, just a flat collar and leash. Dog goes around sniffing and licking vegetables on lower bins, sniffing the bread on racks (they were wrapped in plastic at least) and pressing his/her nose on the pastry cases. At this point I continued my shopping several aisle away so don't know what else it did. 

At check out another woman was complaining to the checker about it and checker said there was nothing they could do except throw away all the food the dog came in contact with. Questioning the woman about the dog would result in a lawsuit. Checker said they tried it before (don't know if it was about this woman specifically or somebody else) and they ended up settling because it was cheaper. Said they were between a rock and hard place because if they do question one government agency after another will be on them like white on rice (ADA) and if they don't police the store after the dog visits Public Health will be on them also and they face a big fine. 

Up until yesterday I was ambivalent about it because all the dogs I had seen had visible identification (which could be fake) but they at least acted like you would expect a legitimate, trained service/therapy dog would. Yesterday that was not the case.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

So many people abuse the service/therapy dog status nowadays. It makes it difficult for those that really and truly do need a service/therapy dog. I've been a property manager for many many years, and since they have required therapy dogs to be allowed by law, the numbers have multiplied like crazy. Most of the properties I've managed are not dog friendly, but we had more residents with dogs than without, because it takes a little slip of paper from any dr or therapist saying they "need" their animal. Anytime a law is set in place to help people, you have people abusing that law. There were legit service dogs on property, and it was always clearly obvious which were actual service dogs, and which were "therapy dogs" (aka -- family pet with no manners and no training). I understand therapy dogs and the great service they provide to those who truly need them and are actually TRAINED as therapy dogs, but I'd say it's a safe bet that a large number of them don't. And there are so many pet friendly properties around, why not just go to those properties? Oh, that's right, the higher rent. Sigh

I hope they fired the idiot at the airline.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Airlines do have the right to ask for documentation of a disability (from a doctor) or proof that the dog is a service dog (paperwork from the service dog organization) if the dog is for a psychiatric condition or invisible disability. This is to help prevent fakers. Also, airlines aren't governed by the ADA, they fall under the ACAA. 

One pet peeve of mine: The ADA isn't a government agency and you can't call them, talk to them, etc. The ADA can't enforce the law or punish businesses. It IS the law. It's a piece of paper with rules on it. There are no people that work for the ADA. That falls under the DOJ (department of Justice) which is who enforces the ADA.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah I am aware that the ADA (Americans with Disability Act) is legislation and not an agency. I learned the difference in law school. I didn't think I had to explain that. Many, Federal, state and local agencies enforce provision of the act which may be duplicated in local laws and regulations. I didn't think I had to explain that either. 

What I was attempting to do was summarize what the store employee said about why they believed they could not question the woman about the validity of a claim that the dog was service/therapy.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> Yeah I am aware that the ADA (Americans with Disability Act) is legislation and not an agency. I learned the difference in law school. I didn't think I had to explain that. Many, Federal, state and local agencies enforce provision of the act which may be duplicated in local laws and regulations. I didn't think I had to explain that either.
> 
> What I was attempting to do was summarize what the store employee said about why they believed they could not question the woman about the validity of a claim that the dog was service/therapy.


Sorry, that reply wasn't directed at you! I hate the fact that stores and employees are so afraid of being sued that they don't ask the questions they're legally allowed to ask. I was just trying to clarify for other people who may read this thread that there are different laws governing service dogs on airlines and that the ADA is the law, not an agency. I'm sorry if I came off as being rude or anything! My reply was just a general reply to the thread.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

No harm no foul. I understand your point about the employees being afraid of being sued so they don't ask questions. I am not disagreeing as much as just a small quibble. That is sometimes its not so much the employees as legal counsel directing them as to what they can and can't do by policy. And that is frequently based upon perceived liability and aversion to litigation. 

We have all witnessed situations where an insurance company or retail store will pay off rather than contest an issue because its cheaper, not because its right (by the way, this really annoys so I am not defending lawyers). And yeah you can rack up a lot of money paying a lawyer $400 an hour. So settle for $2500 or litigate for $25,000 (even if you win). Its cheaper and maybe better for the bottom line but its still not right.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> No harm no foul. I understand your point about the employees being afraid of being sued so they don't ask questions. I am not disagreeing as much as just a small quibble. That is sometimes its not so much the employees as legal counsel directing them as to what they can and can't do by policy. And that is frequently based upon perceived liability and aversion to litigation.
> 
> We have all witnessed situations where an insurance company or retail store will pay off rather than contest an issue because its cheaper, not because its right (by the way, this really annoys so I am not defending lawyers). And yeah you can rack up a lot of money paying a lawyer $400 an hour. So settle for $2500 or litigate for $25,000 (even if you win). Its cheaper and maybe better for the bottom line but its still not right.


I agree completely! Most times it is corporate policy/bosses that determine what the employees can do/ask. For example, I've been told that Walmart policy is to never question someone with a dog because they don't want to be sued. This is so sad that people can get away with faking service dogs when they don't truly need one, but it's cheaper for the company. I think there should be more education for businesses on their rights so that things can change. For example, teaching them that if a dog is unruly (service dog or not) they can ask them to leave.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

annap24 said:


> Sorry, that reply wasn't directed at you! I hate the fact that stores and employees are so afraid of being sued that they don't ask the questions they're legally allowed to ask. I was just trying to clarify for other people who may read this thread that there are different laws governing service dogs on airlines and that the ADA is the law, not an agency. I'm sorry if I came off as being rude or anything! My reply was just a general reply to the thread.


I'm an "other people" and I found the info/details enlightening! 

On an open forum it's pretty easy to "unintentionally" offend someone! If I'm not number one at doing that?? I'm most likely in the top ten!  

Pretty sure I have a high share of "online" apologies issued myself??

Back on topic yep I have seen my share of "fake" service dogs! I find them deeply offensive as a "Dog Owner" and a member of JQP.

They do make it harder for those with a real need!

To sum it up in my own simple way ..."People ought not be acting like fools!"

But the endless "volumes" of laws on the books says ... "yeah that's not gonna happen!"


Carry on.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, Chip, I probably overreacted. so Annap24 sorry for that. Probably a residual from a few threads ago when people who didn't know were telling me I was wrong about things I did know. 

_



originally posted by Chip18: People ought not be acting like fools!

Click to expand...

 _

But "the problem with making things idiot proof is that they are making more and better idiots".


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> Yeah, Chip, I probably overreacted. so Annap24 sorry for that. Probably a residual from a few threads ago when people who didn't know were telling me I was wrong about things I did know.
> 
> 
> 
> But "the problem with making things idiot proof is that they are making more and better idiots".


No worries at all! It's easy to misinterpret things posted online. I'm a puppy raiser for a service dog school, so I try and educate people on service dog regulations when I can. The general public usually doesn't know the laws, and I want to try and make it easier for actual service dog handlers by informing people. This thread seemed like a good opportunity to spread a little knowledge.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Never liked American airlines now I hate them more


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Airlines got it all wrong. Dogs make GREAT passengers. Yes, they may drool and leave nose prints, but they are unlikely to have a bomb in their shoe, or try to cut you up with a box cutter. They don't want to aim planes at buildings and kill people. They aren't going to get drunk and throw up all over you. They are unlikely to irritate the stewardess with unreasonable requests and advances. 

Yep, I'd rather be on the plane with the dog.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have become THAT person because of this board. THAT person that educates others on legalities in regards to true service animals. 

Twice in the last few weeks I have interrupted strangers conversations to educate them on service dogs. 

Just today, at work, I was minding my business at the front desk of my vet practice when I heard a client, at another service, say she was going to get a letter saying her dog was an "emotional support dog"(she used those words exactly) so she could take him everywhere with her. I spoke up from across the lobby with "emotional support animals are not covered under ADA" and then proceeded to "educate" about the ADA and laws. 

I hear it all the time. It's frustrating. It's too easy for people to fool the system. And it makes it so hard for those that actually need a dog.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Selzer, you forgot that they don't kick the back of your seat continually or cry at the top of their lungs from take off to landing. Particularly annoying on a five hour cross country flight. 

Side story you all might find interesting (or maddening). I was a member of another forum for a different breed of dog. Queen Bee from that forum is legally blind and has diabetes, so she has a guide dog and a service dog. But she also has three lap dogs that her therapist says she needs for "emotional support." But as GSDSAR points out emotional support dogs aren't covered under ADA. So she is having a fit because some stores and establishments won't let her in with five dogs. FIVE. But the thing is some do. And from her stories it doesn't seem like her three lapdogs are trained in anything but annoyance.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*Air Canada on the other hand *

*An Air Canada pilot is being credited with saving a dog’s life* by diverting a flight from Tel Aviv to Toronto *after a heating system malfunction in the plane’s cargo area.*
The seven-year-old French bulldog named Simba was taking its first flight when *the pilot noticed the problem just as the plane was about to head over the Atlantic Ocean, where temperatures plummet.*
*With the dog’s well-being in peril the pilot decided to land the plane in Frankfurt, Germany*.
Simba was placed on another flight and the plane continued on to Toronto.
The dog’s owner was more than grateful.
“It’s my dog, it’s like my child. It’s everything to me,” he said after they were reunited at Pearson Airport.
*Aviation expert Phyl Durby said the pilot made the right call, despite tacking on about $10,000 in fuel costs and delaying the flight by 75 minutes.*
“If you look at the outside temperature, if it’s minus 50 or 60, there is some insulation but it will probably still get down to below freezing (in the cargo area),” Durby said.
“*The captain is responsible for all lives on board, whether it’s human or K-9.”*

Air Canada pilot diverts international flight to save dog - CityNews

I just thought it would be a nice to add a positive Segway to this thread


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

jschrest said:


> So many people abuse the service/therapy dog status nowadays. It makes it difficult for those that really and truly do need a service/therapy dog. I've been a property manager for many many years, and since they have required therapy dogs to be allowed by law, the numbers have multiplied like crazy. Most of the properties I've managed are not dog friendly, but we had more residents with dogs than without, because it takes a little slip of paper from any dr or therapist saying they "need" their animal. Anytime a law is set in place to help people, you have people abusing that law. There were legit service dogs on property, and it was always clearly obvious which were actual service dogs, and which were "therapy dogs" (aka -- family pet with no manners and no training). I understand therapy dogs and the great service they provide to those who truly need them and are actually TRAINED as therapy dogs, but I'd say it's a safe bet that a large number of them don't. And there are so many pet friendly properties around, why not just go to those properties? Oh, that's right, the higher rent. Sigh
> 
> I hope they fired the idiot at the airline.


I'm not picking this post to pick on you, it just kind of sparked a question for me.

Okay. So when I think of a therapy dog, I think of a dog who has been certified with its handler by TDI or a comparable organization. I don't necessarily think of the dog as having any special privileges other than eligibility to go out with its owner/handler and volunteer.

When you say therapy dog in this context, what do you mean by that? Do you mean emotional support animal? That's what I'd have guessed, but just curious.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Here in Canada, a service dog is tested and licensed. Sadly this makes service dogs very expensive and hard to get. My aunt had "flesh eating" disease and lost both arms and legs. She is in a wheelchair, so far nobody questions her little mutt riding companion. But for others not obviously handicapped, un-registered dogs are near impossible to take everywhere. But un-fortunately the free for all system in the U.S. is abused by far too many. I don't blame businesses for taking a stand.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It would be of great benefit if businesses would attend workshops set up by various organizations or groups to learn their rights and responsibilities. 

Here in the U.S.
Therapy Dogs are legally Pets. They have been certified (this is rare) or registered (most commonly) by an organization. Some organizations extend liability for their teams under restricted rules. The handler is usually the owner and the handler does NOT have any additional rights to take their dog into places where other pet dogs are not allowed. The owner/handler may or may not be disabled. The dog must meet the qualifications given by the organization. The dog is only allowed into those non-pet facilities where the team has been invited to visit. 

Service Dogs / Assistance Dogs are two names for the same dog. Most Federal laws call them Service Dogs while a few refer to them as Assistance Dogs. Some State laws come them one while some call them the other. Most locations other than the U.S. refer to them as Assistance Dogs. To keep in line with groups around the world and to clarify the difference between these dogs and others that are called Service Dogs (sometimes military, law enforcement, fire agencies) there was a request by a strong force requesting the simplification of terms but the DOJ insisted on keeping "Service Dogs".

As has already been mentioned in this post: the Dept. of Justice (DOJ) covers Title II and Title III of the ADA. Public Access into stores, riding public transportation are covered under Title III and the DOJ.

Housing and flying on a commercial plane are under two other agencies.

A PSD or *Psychiatric* Service Dog is legally a Service Dog that has been *trained* to mitigate the handler's disability. It is also the only type of Service Dog that needs a letter (less than one year old) and on letter head stating that the handler is a patient and under the treatment of a doctor or other mental health professional for a mental health-related disability listed in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM IV). Also the letter must state that dog X is part of the treatment plan for the patient. This is just a real general idea of the letter and is just to get the basic concept across.

The airline incident came about in part because the handler did not have the additional information on his dog which was trained as a PSD. The handler then either forgetting or confusion on his part claimed that the airline employee did not have the right to request a letter or other documentation under the ADA. Here the The Air Carrier Access Act (ACAA) is the correct law to follow. Perhaps he was not informed or that part was forgotten when the handler received law information from the agency from which he got his dog. 

The problem was also compounded when the handler did not request the employee contact the proper person who could advocate for him -- the CRO*. I also think it was very poor customer service on the part of the employee not to call the professional in to speak with the handler and try to clear up any confusion and see what was indeed the legal format. 

CRO - Complaint Resolution Official who must be available to answer questions and be there to help *resolve* problems and help the passenger to fly with all benefits accorded to them per the ACAA. 

There were various articles on this incident and of course they gave slightly different information on what was said and the circumstances.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Even if they were within their legal rights to question the validity of the serviceman's therapy dog, the backlash has caused a public relations nightmare. And they apparently did not learn their lesson because according to the news, American Airlines just booted a passenger off a plane without an explanation, which caused an uproar among the remaining passengers. They actually booed the airplane crew. American Airlines allegedly apologized and offered the booted off passenger a travel voucher which she declined. The FAA is now conducting an investigation on the latest incident. 

So somewhere along the way it appears that they need remedial training on how to deal with the public. They may have a right to question the validity of the therapy dog, but they don't have the right to act like jerks.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Semper fi! He took one for the team! This needed to happen to help others. A Marine can take a hit like this in their sleep and won't stop fighting when disturbed. This high profile PR #### storm will clear the road for all other service dogs on AA for years to come.

Well done Marine!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

If an animal someone is claiming as a trained assistance animal is messing around with groceries in a store, the handler can be confronted and asked to remove the animal. The store will have to provide them with adequate help. But if an animal is acting poorly in a store, the business has the right to ask them to go. A trained assistance animal will not bother the merchandise, will be focused on their handler/task at hand. They should not react poorly toward others. Things of that nature. Unfortunately because people have abused the system and people here in the US are so sue happy, it makes businesses scared. 

I make it a point to educate people about what is expected out of a service dog. How the fake registries are hurting handlers who need their SDs. The issue with bringing untrained animals into non-pet friendly stores. Heck into pet friendly stores even really. 

Issues like this is why I stick with flying Southwest. They were wonderful the first time I flew with Myles, and TSA was truly wonderful too. No questions, no hassles. It's hard enough having the service dog and the general stigma that comes with it, especially with an invisible disability. :/


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Palydyn said:


> Even if they were within their legal rights to question the validity of the serviceman's therapy dog, the backlash has caused a public relations nightmare. ... They may have a right to question the validity of the therapy dog, but they don't have the right to act like jerks.


When discussing such an incident it is important to use the correct terms so as not to add to the confusion. There is a vast difference between a Therapy Dog and a Service Dog and an Emotional Support Dog. 

A Therapy Dog is a pet dog and the owner (who may or may not be disabled) must pay a fee for their animal to fly on a commercial flight. The dog must stay contained in some type of carry-on and fit under a seat. Most airlines only allow one or two pets in-cabin per flight. If they are too big they must fly in pet/cargo. A Therapy Dog and their owner make a team to bring comfort or entertainment to others by visiting schools, hospitals, nursing homes, community activities or sites of disaster.

A Service Dog is legally allowed to fly in cabin at no charge to the disabled owner. A PSD even though is a Service Dog may only fly with proper documentation -- a letter less than one year old and on letter head stating that the handler is a patient and under the treatment of a doctor or other mental health professional for a mental health-related disability listed in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM IV). The booking must have been made a minimum of 48 hours in advance. This came about because there were too many people abusing the system claiming their dog was a PSD when in fact it was only a well-behaved pet.

An Emotional Support Dog is legally allowed to fly in cabin at no charge to the (emotionally) disabled owner. An ESD is not a Service Dog as it has not been trained tasks to mitigate the owner's disability. An ESD may only fly with proper documentation -- a letter less than one year old and on letter head stationery to confirm that a passenger has a mental or emotional disability recognized in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders- Fourth Edition (DSM-IV). The booking must have been made a minimum of 48 hours in advance.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Colie CVT said:


> If an animal someone is claiming as a trained assistance animal is messing around with groceries in a store, the handler can be confronted and asked to remove the animal. The store will have to provide them with adequate help. But if an animal is acting poorly in a store, the business has the right to ask them to go. A trained assistance animal will not bother the merchandise, will be focused on their handler/task at hand. They should not react poorly toward others. Things of that nature. Unfortunately because people have abused the system and people here in the US are so sue happy, it makes businesses scared.
> 
> I make it a point to educate people about what is expected out of a service dog. How the fake registries are hurting handlers who need their SDs. The issue with bringing untrained animals into non-pet friendly stores. Heck into pet friendly stores even really.
> 
> Issues like this is why I stick with flying Southwest. They were wonderful the first time I flew with Myles, and TSA was truly wonderful too. No questions, no hassles. It's hard enough having the service dog and the general stigma that comes with it, especially with an invisible disability. :/


A Service Dog in a grocery store or other store or business is covered under the ADA, Title III -- Public Access under the Dept. of Justice Regulatory Law.

A Service Dog on a commercial flight is covered under the ACAA -- Dept. of Transportation.


----------

